# My 7 y/o's Christmas present... he's here!



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I am so excited. He has been wanting a small pet of his own for awhile now. We have talked rats, mice, hamsters, snakes, fish, etc. Snakes are at the top of his list. I was discussing it with my older boys and my 17 y/o told me that his best Christmas present ever was when he was 9 and I got him his pair of ball pythons. Soooo...I started shopping. I bought this gorgeous guy today and he will be shipped Monday (I will get him Tuesday morning). Now I will just have to keep him hid until Christmas. IF I can control myself! Lol


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

You are probably the coolest parent ever. Hahaha

He is beautiful!  I want one so bad!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Will you adopt me, and send me my own pretty?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bet your son will love it.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Wow beautiful coloration. Let's just hope when you give it to him he doesn't shake the box!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

OLOLOL


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is awesome!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you so much guys. I always kinda figured i was the weird mom. Lol My mother still wonders how she raised me! Lol I am probably as excited as he will be! I have always loved my creepy crawlies! I thought about the shaking the box thing, Mellonfriend, so I think I will just wrap the tank with him in it. He can't lift that! Lol It's funny, Mariarose, I just noticed the typo... that was supposed to be pet. But pretty works, too. I will adopt you.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

LOL. I thought it was a Wizard of Oz reference. The witch called things "my pretty".


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol when I noticed it , I actually read it in her voice!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ah, I've been itching to get another ball python, I love raising the little suckers. With the life expectancy of 35 years though the darn snake might outlive me lol.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Aren't they just the greatest! I always tell people that nothing feels better than holding a snake... especially a heavy bodied snake like ball pythons. It's the ultimate stress relief. I know what you mean! I have got to the point, at 47, where I have started thinking of things like that, myself.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

That's because the 2 of you are act responsibly toward your animals.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

You are definitely a cool mom. We love reptiles here. I acquired this beauty from my daughter a couple of years ago.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Neat o.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm going to ask an entirely ignorant question, but are there any danger in owning one?


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

There are no ignorant questions! The only concern I've heard of is Salmonella exposure, so they recommend washing hands after touching them.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ball Pythons are a dwarf python and extremely gentle. They are the easiest of all reptiles, good feeders, mild mannered, and rarely get more than seven feet. 
They curl into a ball when frightened, hence their name. 
They do need temperature and humidity control in their tank and, they claim they don't need it, but I do supply them with UVB light. 

I would NEVER recommend getting a Burmese Python for a child though. They are big, strong, and eat pygmy goats for snacks. The thought of a Burmese and a crawling baby in the same house makes me cringe. 
Red tail Boas also get pretty big and strong, live around 50 years, and are moody and touchy. They really aren't a child's pet either.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

@luvmyherd Thank you! And what a beautiful snakie. Don't you just love the way they feel. We had a corn snake years ago that looked a bit like him but he was super aggressive for some reason. I finally got rid of him because I got tired of having to get him loose from my hand and I couldn't let the kids near him at all. I was really surprised because they just don't normally act that way.

@MellonFriend I completely agree with Catharina, there are no ignorant questions. I love snakes so much, it makes me happy when people ask questions. So many people are afraid of them and wouldn't be If they were given the chance to learn about them. But yeah, pretty much the same danger as when he's holding the chickens. We have to do an awful lot of hand washing around here! Lol

I also agree 100% with all goathiker said. But honestly, even if I didn't have kids I wouldn't get any of the larger snakes. I know lots of people enjoy them but they are just more snake than I want to handle... and feed! Ball pythons are really my favorite. They are a heavy bodied snake so feel really good to hold and stay such a manageable size. Add their sweet, docile personalities, and the amazing colors they come in, and they are just a dream snake. Anyone who has never held one should. It's a quick way to start overcoming a fear (or dislike) of snakes.

I have actually helped several people get over the fear of snakes but the one person I just can't is my own mother! She won't hurt one, she is just really afraid of them. It's funny though, she has a female king snake that lives in het yard and has a clutch of babies every year. She rabidly protects her but she's scared to death of her at the same time! Lol


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

The corn snake that was aggressive, could it have been a female? Sometimes females get aggressive because they become sexually mature and can't get anything do something. I had a conversation with a herpetologist in which I learned that factoid. 

Funny about your mom, but that is great that she can see value in something she fears so much. Good for her.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

@mariarose I never had the snake sexed but we were told he was male. Granted, that could have been incorrect. He was an older adult when we got him though, was used to being fed in his enclosure (very bad choice) and after his person went away to college didn't get handled. I think it was a combination of things, really. That's really interesting about the females, though. I didn't know that!

Bless her heart (my southern coming out lol), she's like me, values all living things. She just can't get past that fear! Lol


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

That's really interesting about the handler leaving for college. 

A good warning to people who have long lived pets such as snakes, tortoises, parrots, etc, to be certain the pet has other people it will interact with on a regular basis. 

Not just people who are, "of a certain age" or people who will be going to college, but just regular folk too. We don't know what the vicissitudes of life will bring tomorrow, or next year. Divorce, job changes, mass shootings, immense promotions that send you out of the country for the next year, suicide, homelessness, being hit by a bus while you aren't wearing clean underwear... This stuff happens. Long lived pets can't just be shoved into a storage unit while things get sorted. 

And people will try hard to care for someone's son, should the worst happen. Will they feel the same about someone's snake? Maybe not.

New Goat Mom, you always give me so much to think about.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

You are correct, mariarose. It's so sad when people don't prepare for the what ifs with any animals they have. Like you said, you just never know... and they can be left needing care. Thankfully my boys know that going away to college means mom will be doing extra cuddle duty. 

Sometimes I give myself a lot to think about, too.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

New-goat-mom said:


> Thankfully my boys know that going away to college means mom will be doing extra cuddle duty.


That's because you are the coolest mom ever


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

@mariarose thank you. You are such a sweetie!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Wow, I always wondered why they were called Ball Pythons! I love learning new stuff like that. Now I have a question--why is it bad to feed them in their habitat?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Reptiles, of course, have a reptilian brain. They are intelligent, in their own way and I believe they learn to like the people who treat them well, possible even to love in time. 
They are creatures of habit though not of forward thinking intelligence. 
Okay so, when you first buy Herbie, he's a blank slate. It's up to you to teach him the habits that will shape his personality. You're going to put him in the warm habitat that is waiting, put your hands in to make adjustments and start hand taming him, bathe him, teach him that lying under a shirt watching tv on warm skin is pleasant. Whatever habits you instill into Herbie, he will follow the rest of his very long life. 
The one rule of safety that all people with large snakes should follow is the rule of the feeding box. 

Let's look at it from Herbie's point of view. He's been put in a tiny warm box, airmailed, put in a nice but unfamiliar place and the hands keep coming in his home. The hands take him to nice places: Warm water pools, trees that pet you, hidies with heartbeats and heat, they remove scale caps after you shed, rub warm oil on itchy skin, and sometimes lets you run around a small warm room. 
This is what Herbie sees and grows to like or dislike, your hands. 
So feeding day comes... Herbie is very hungry. The hands take him to a plastic bin that has a yummy mouse already in it ready to be eaten. He goes out of the hands to get the mouse. After eating the hands take him to a nice basking place to digest. 
OR 
Herbie is very hungry. All of a sudden the hands come into his home with a mouse dangling. He strikes at the mouse and the hands trying to get the flying food. 
Later the hands want to oil Herbie because they see an itchy spot on his head. 
When they come in though Herbie thinks there's another mouse and strikes at the hands. 
After a few times of this Herbie is so confused that he bites at any hands that come into his home and misses out on the pleasant life he should have had. 

Its such a small thing to get a plastic bin and an extra heating pad to feed a snake once a week to ensure your reptiles will get good homes should you get hit by a bus in dirty underwear.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Lols


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

@goathiker Thank you for putting the great explanation of why not to feed in their enclosure. You did a much better job explaining it than I probably would have and with my wacky schedule I tend to be negligent about replying quickly.

I agree that they seem to acquire some sort of fondness for their particular people. I have certainly seen it in our reptiles... and even in our fish which seems almost impossible. All animals are capable of showing intelligence.

So I suppose the lesson to be learned is, treat all animals with kindness and respect, make sure you have a separate feeding tank for your reptiles, and ALWAYS wear clean undergarments!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes, that was amazing. I would just have said, "Because you don't want snakes learning to strike at hands, and in their home they always have hands approaching them."

Not nearly as understandable, or memorable.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

One of the problems I see with human pet relationships is that they assign human thinking and emotions to the pet. 
A dog can adapt to that and is fine being spoiled, other pets, not so much. 
Training in a way every different animal can understand is important for a good bond. 

My daughter's fish tank is in the kitchen next to her bathroom door. Every time she goes in there, the fish all group in the corner waiting for her. Guess they don't want the gravy train to fall in lol.

And now I'm looking at Morph's. It would be a couple months before I could get one. I need to refit my habitats.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Now see what you've done, @New-goat-mom ? You are spreading morph's now


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Morph's are good. I'm looking at the butter morph and probably a natural, both males.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I was just being silly.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

@mariarose that's about exactly how i envisioned my description being! Lol And darn it, morphs are contagious...VERY contagious.

@goathiker I am really glad you have seen it in fish, as well. Most people think i am crazy when I say something about it.
I am kinda in love with the bumblebees, myself. If I we're to get a spider female and breed her to this lemon blast boy I would have the potential for bumblebee babies. I could keep one and sell all the rest of the babies, regardless of color.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

mariarose said:


> Funny about your mom, but that is great that she can see value in something she fears so much. Good for her.


I said the same thing to my husband when reading this. So many people will just kill a snake out of fear or ignorance.

goathiker:
I love your humorous explanation. So well stated.

One other thing is to make sure you wash your hands so they do not smell like mouse when you reach into the cage. (My husband learned that the hard way.)

My corn snake is not aggressive but she is very active. Once she is warmed up; she is on the move. I seem to be the only one who can handle her. i.e. I know how tight to hold her without squishing her and get her to hold still. I let her crawl around a bit but she is really fast.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

@luvmyherd thanking, even though my mom and I disagree on what we are willing to snuggle up to, she is where I get my respect for life. Eh... my dad, too, just not quite as extreme. I have spent a lot of time trying to help people learn about snakes so they don't just kill them all. And i do understand some people can't get past their fear... they can still learn to peacefully co exist like mom has.

The thin bodied snakes really are so fast and wiggly, aren't they! I think they are fun but I would be looking for one every few days with my 7 y/o trying to hold it so that's one more reason for the ball python. Big, chunky, lazy, cuddle bums. Lol


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

New-goat-mom said:


> Big, chunky, lazy, cuddle bums. Lol


Yes! My son had one who was so cool.

In the 80's my husband and I would do talks at schools with our reptiles. My biggest objective was to get each child (and adult) to touch a snake. We had a friend with a Burmese Python we could borrow. That kept us from having to keep a giant snake.

This is our *Tynee* who met a tragic end.









Not wanting to take on another giant reptile at this stage of our lives; I got this sweetie:


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

@luvmyherd That's awesome that you did talks at schools. It's amazing how many people have never really been up close and personal with anything that isn't furry. I meet adults that think snakes are slimy! They are always amazed when they feel how smooth and wonderful they really feel.

Do you mind me asking what happened to Tynee? I understand if you don't want to talk about it, though. I know that had to be horrible for you guys, whatever it was. I have always wanted a sulcata tortoise so bad! Way is the new little guy? A baby box turtle? He's so little and precious!


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

I love sulcata tortoises! So sorry you lost that beautiful creature. 


I love how all of y'all are into reptiles too. I know we are all crazy goat people, but I had no idea there were crazy snake people like me on here too. 

I do have a question, where do y'all get your feeder mice? I am in love with ball pythons, but the mice was my main concern with owning one. Can you buy or have them shipped already frozen? I am in the middle of nowhere, so I assumed I would have to breed and freeze my own nice if I ever actually got a snake.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

@GaGoats2017 I do love crazy snake people! Lol

As for mice and rats, I got really lucky. I have a friend who raises his own and lives about two miles from me. Yes, you can order them online and have them shipped to you, though. Where there's a will, there's a way!


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

That is pretty great that you have a supply that close haha. Hmm I'll have to look into that, maybe raising my own won't be too bad. 

Actually went online to try and find some mice in my area...and ended up finding this gorgeous Sumatran blood python ohlala: 

...if only my mom was as wonderful as you, that baby would be coming home with me hahaha.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

A lot of people do raise their own...i never have but I don't think it would be that bad. It's certainly cheaper than buying all the time! 

Awwww... sorry you can't get it. Did you happen to find it on morph market? The people I bought this guy from have one listed on there. I believe it's a female. Its really beautiful.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

No it was just a small breeder from a near by city. They are beautiful, but I guess I should probably try out the ball pythons before I get a snake that big. One day 

Can't wait to see some more pictures once you get your pretty home tomorrow!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

GaGoats check out www.snakesatsunset.com 
They are very highly recommended and sell well started babies from several famous breeders.
They also ship frozen feeders and have excellent customer service.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

@GaGoats2017 Yes, definitely try out a ball python first! Honestly, I recommend them to everyone! Lol With all the morphs I guarantee you can find a color that makes you very happy. Of course, some can get very expensive. I think they are all gorgeous, though, even the normals. I will definitely be getting some pics as soon as I get him unboxed. He's supposed to be here by noon tomorrow. I can't wait!

I was looking on snakes at sunset. I have them bookmarked. I haven't ever bought from them but they do seem to be a good choice. I was seriously considering them until I found the one I ended up with at a really great price and couldn't pass him up.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

He is so gorgeous, and what a neat Christmas present he will be! One idea - buy a cheap plastic snake, put that in a box you can wrap and put under the tree - so he can shake that box and wonder .... and when he opens it, have a tag attached that says - just kidding, your real present is ... and direct him to where you have the tank hidden!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Karen said:


> He is so gorgeous, and what a neat Christmas present he will be! One idea - buy a cheap plastic snake, put that in a box you can wrap and put under the tree - so he can shake that box and wonder .... and when he opens it, have a tag attached that says - just kidding, your real present is ... and direct him to where you have the tank hidden!


Thank you! And oooooohhhh that's a really cool idea! I may have to do that!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

New-goat-mom said:


> @goathiker Th
> 
> I agree that they seem to acquire some sort of fondness for their particular people. I have certainly seen it in our reptiles... and even in our fish which seems almost impossible. All animals are capable of showing intelligence.
> 
> So I suppose the lesson to be learned is, treat all animals with kindness and respect, make sure you have a separate feeding tank for your reptiles, and ALWAYS wear clean undergarments!


My fish absolutely recognize me! They don't beg from anyone else in the family because I'm the only one that feeds them. They also get excited when they see the fish in the tank across the room being fed, because they know they're next--& they don't even get fed from the same containers. Did you guys see the news about scientists "discovering" that sheep can tell human faces apart & recognize people? Was anyone really thinking they couldn't? Apparently even pet spiders recognize their people & respond differently to them than they do to other humans.

This has been a fun discussion! I've had various herps over the years but no snakes yet...a friend just got an African House Snake, which looks very fun--I'm trying to resist!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

@catharina Resistance is futile! Lol I agree, it has been great. I love finding other people who love the same little creatures I do.

I remember always hearing that fish have a 5 second memory. I would always think have these people ever actually met a fish?

It would be funny about the sheep "discovery" if it wasn't so sad at the same time! My oldest son used to feel offended because the goats wouldn't cuddle up to him like they do me or his younger brothers. I told him of course they won't, they don't know you. He started making time to spend with them and now they love him, too. If a stranger comes to the gate they back way off and stand at full attention, not taking their eyes off them for one second.

I think some people want to believe that most animals go on instinct alone to help them feel less guilt. All it takes it simple observance to know that's simply not the case.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Man, this thread is reminding me how much I love reptiles. I've never really wanted to own one, but I love how they feel in my hands. I've only ever caught gardener snakes and played with them or held snakes at zoos. A few years ago I held a very active corn snake at an alligator farm and it seemed to really like me. It kept slithering inside my coat and under my collar to keep warm, and it ended up crawling through one of my braids. I have very long hair, and the snake went between the weave of my braid up near my head. The braid was too tight and the snake got stuck. Of course, we couldn't back it out because of the scales, so it took three people to work that snake slowly through my braid. I guess I could have unbraided my hair, but that seemed like too much work. Besides, we were all laughing too hard to think straight. 

I had no idea how many colors ball pythons come in! They are absolutely gorgeous! I still don't want a snake... I still don't want a snake... I still don't want a snake...


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Uh oh Damfino...I think you may want a snake! Lol I didn't get to have a pet snake until I was an adult and even then didn't until I had kids, but I was that strange girl playing with snakes and bugs and such. I also catch and relocate venomous snakes to keep them safe from people. 

I love the story about the snake caught in your braid. That's too funny. He clearly believed you need a snake!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Damfino said:


> I still don't want a snake... I still don't want a snake... I still don't want a snake...


The awesome actor, Damien Lewis, was in a TV show called "Life" where he tried to be very zen.

Your quote reminded me of something he said in the first episode....

"I am not attached to this car. I am not attached to this car. I am NOT attached to this car.....I AM attached to this car."


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't need one more pet for people to feed when I'm out of town--I really don't. Besides, I'm a little nervous about getting reptiles in our climate. When I was a teenager, a friend of mine had a beautiful iguana that died because he couldn't keep it warm enough during a heavy freeze when the power went out. It was very sad and I feel like it's the sort of thing that could happen to me too. 

In our previous house we had what we called our "terrariums" in the basement window wells. The south side window wells were dry and barren, but the ones on the west side were always a little damp and full of weeds and toads and tiger salamanders. During rainstorms, the beautiful tiger salamanders would come out on the surface. We could also see them at night if we shined a flashlight through the window. Each window well had anywhere from 10-20 salamanders living in it and I'm not sure how many toads. I usually removed some of the toads when they got too prolific, or if they got too big because I didn't want them to eat those beautiful salamanders.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I love snakes, but not all reptiles, and amphibians need to stay outside.

I can't keep a good climate here in my really rough house, so I won't get a snake. I sure do love them though.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

@Damfino I can certainly understand not wanting to get another animal... for lots of reasons. I wouldn't have decided to for myself, for sure. I also understand about the possibility of power outages and such. Before I moved here I lived in north Arkansas. Ice storms are just expected in the winter there. The lady line before i moved was the worst one ever, though, and we were without power for over two weeks. We stayed at my mom's house because she cooks with gas and that was our only heat. I ended up putting Eve and Evera (my now 17 y/o's ball pythons) in pillow cases. I would tuck a t-shirt into my jeans and drop them inside it then put a sweater over it. I would take them out to stretch and drink and feed but otherwise that's how they lived for over two weeks. Lol

Those window terrariums sound just wonderful! I bet they were incredible to watch!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

He's here! He's pretty jumpy and nervous right now, which is understandable, so I can't get any great pics, but I did get this where you can see his gorgeous green eyes!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I posted about Tynee's ordeal when it happened but was too upset to post that he had died.
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/tynee-is-home.183283/ 
I am still working on forgiving my husband who left a hole in the fence.
He was gone for months and when we found him; he was alive and seemed little worse for wear.
We had him warming in his house and thought everything was going to be okay. On he 3rd day he crawled out into his pen and died.
I fear he had gotten pneumonia and warming him up made it worse.
Of course, I will always regret not taking him to the vet to be checked when we found him. Antibiotics may have saved him.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

@luvmyherd I am so sorry about Tynee. I can't even imagine how heart broken you were (are). I am not sure why we don't have a hug emoji available but {{{hugs}}}


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

My 16 y/o (Malachi) and 17 y/o (Abraham) got home from school and had to take the little guy for a test run. He has calmed down a lot since he's not being bounced around in a box now. He's going to be a sweetie.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Malachi and Abraham are very hunky.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Awwww thank you! I am pretty proud of them. I kinda think I am the luckiest mom alive to have 4 kind, sweet, wonderful, boys.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

This is my oldest one, Isaiah. He's 20.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Also very hunky!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you very much.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

New-goat-mom said:


> Way is the new little guy? A baby box turtle?


Yes, Turtelini is a 3-toed eastern box turtle. I have had her for almost 2 years and she has put me through my paces. She was just a hatchling when I got her. She did well at first but then, in true form, went on a hunger strike just before a long trip. Not wanting our son to have to deal with it; she accompanied us to Michigan. We ended up having to force feed her. After we got home I raised her house temp to over 100º and she started eating again. Now she is a little pig.
Here are more current photos.
No longer the size of a quarter.









Mmmmm.....worm salad!!








Getting a nice little hump


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She is cute


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

luvmyherd said:


> Mmmmm.....worm salad!!
> View attachment 124667


Aww, what a cutie! She looks like she's made of butterscotch and brown sugar! You should soooo nominate her for Pet of the Day - she sounds like a character!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

@luvmyherd Awwww I don't know how I missed the new pics of the little guy. Soooooo sweet!


----------

